# The beginning...



## BlueGerbil (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## diggdug13 (Feb 19, 2005)

Very nice and bright begining. If you haven't had the CPF talk yet. here it is: sitdown and stay awhile and HIDE YOUR WALLET... OR THE CPF VACCUM WILL SUCK OUT ALL YOUR MONEY. 

I too just bought my first Surefire. can't wait to play with it.

Doug


----------



## BlueGerbil (Feb 20, 2005)

The wallet is already empty /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

you know: JEEP - just empties every pocket


----------



## The_virus (Mar 8, 2005)

Tag Gerbil!

My collection is pretty much the opposite of yours, many cheap/midrange flashlights, heh.


----------



## HaulinLow (Mar 9, 2005)

I started cheap, too. I thought I'd be content buying lights I could break open and play with. I've only recently even allowed myself to learn about the different Surefire models. I am F**ked, now. . .


----------



## TimAckerman (Mar 9, 2005)

Yea sure fire makes some pretty sweet lights. I look forward to owning such lights as the M6, M3T, A2 among others. 

Right now i have a Night-Ops Gladius on pre-order so i can't really afford more lights ATM, but more will come!!!


----------



## BlueGerbil (Mar 12, 2005)

I´ve just got a good deal on a E2e Defender on Ebay, should arrive here next week...


----------



## BlueGerbil (Apr 3, 2005)

My new E2D. And a G2 w/ P61 is in the mail.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## Mags (Apr 4, 2005)

Man I wish i can start buying things... sucks 12 year olds cant get credit cards... Oh well, at least I can plan what I want to buy. Anyway, nice collection! But remember to control your spending, or you will have to learn a lesson the hard way. (bankruptcy) did I spell that right?


----------



## Malpaso (Apr 4, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Mags said:*
... sucks 12 year olds cant get credit cards... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Anyone can get a credit card. My dog has been pre-approved in the past.


----------



## Mags (Apr 4, 2005)

Huh??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif really??? Ok, thats going on my Christmas list for this year! Can you share the story with your dog? sounds interesting...

Edit: Sorry for hijacking this thread.


----------



## MaxaBaker (Apr 4, 2005)

Me is be interested too!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif Maybe we should open a different thread. Sorry for the hi-jack!


----------



## KevinL (Apr 6, 2005)

A word of caution to those considering cards - the only reason why my credit record is still clean is that I back up all my 'credit' cards with hard cash, ie. I don't buy until I am sure I can pay off the CC bill. Because at the end of the day, the CC companies are the ones running after ya.. and I've seen friends who went down that slippery slope - they managed to dig their way out through heroic efforts and I must commend them for it, but why go down the slope in the first place.







Back on topic - I still remember how mad I was at missing out on Surefire's E1 closeout special back in a time when $75 was a huge amount of money for a light and the E1 was going for $50. Because of that, I was later forced to navigate through the darkness with nothing but a Photon 1 and a Solitaire, and even both of them were NOT adequate. Thus began the quest for ultimate lumens. 

I got my E1e a month later. Perhaps it was for the best; the pocket clip is absolutely vital because that's where it attaches to my keyring, and a later upgrade to the KL1 LED head would have made me lose the pocket clip on the E1 (where it is bolted to the bezel and not integral with the body). Plus, the E1 had a Lexan lens. Put it this way, I love my Pyrex, and I have my reasons. 

More than a year of EDC later, Pyrex 1, keys 0. It still looks flawless. 

The 6P followed a number of months later as the quest for "more power" escalated.. today I await my 3000-lumen USL with TWO HUNDRED times the power of the humble E1e+MN01. Why Bill doesn't call it the Ultimate SUPERLight is just beyond me.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## BlueGerbil (Oct 3, 2005)

Some new additions:


----------



## BlueGerbil (Nov 17, 2005)

The latest addition:


----------



## leukos (Nov 17, 2005)

Looks like you are going for some classic SF's there!


----------

